# GenieGO Question



## Alarian (Nov 7, 2013)

I am thinking about getting a GenieGo but I have a question. Currently my computer has three monitors all connected to my computer using Mini DisplayPorts. I attempted to use Directv2pc initially, but it doesn't seem to consider Mini Displayports to be a valid connection and so refuses to play anything (Other than for about 10 seconds before it brings up the message saying my connector isn't supported). 

My question is if I purchase a GenieGO, am I going to run into this same problem?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to DBSTalk!

The multiple monitors bug seems to have been unique to DIRECTV2PC. I haven't heard of anyone running into that kind of problem with GenieGo. The apps are totally different.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a 3 monitor system. Two are hooked up via DVI and the third is hooked up to HDMI and GenieGO plays fine, and even allows me to move to all three monitors.


----------



## Alarian (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks a lot! Glad to hear it won't be a problem.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

Does anyone know if the GenieGo has a Max amount of storage space that can be added via the usb port ? I currently use a 32gb usb stick but I am thinking of buying a 500 gb usb portable drive. Will it work ? Thanks

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I have a 1TB drive on mine, so far no problems.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

RAD said:



> I have a 1TB drive on mine, so far no problems.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Does the drive need to be an AV drive like you attach to the DVR or can it be a standard drive?
When the Geniego is not operating does it shut the drive down?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dazed&confuzed said:


> Does the drive need to be an AV drive like you attach to the DVR or can it be a standard drive?
> When the Geniego is not operating does it shut the drive down?


Any USB hard drive or thumb drive will do


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

PK6301 said:


> Does anyone know if the GenieGo has a Max amount of storage space that can be added via the usb port ? I currently use a 32gb usb stick but I am thinking of buying a 500 gb usb portable drive. Will it work ? Thanks Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


No limit, as others have said, but keep in mind GenieGo storage can't be used for archiving shows. Once a show is deleted from the source DVR, it's also deleted from GenieGo storage.


----------



## Joe Tylman (Dec 13, 2012)

Both Nvidia and AMD have a HDCP compliance check in their control panels.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

peds48 said:


> Any USB hard drive or thumb drive will do


Correct. I've been using a 64GB USB Thumb Drive for quite some time - no issues whatsoever.

That said, make sure you get a quality/brand name USB thumb drive to avoid any issues.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That said, make sure you get a quality/brand name USB thumb drive to avoid any issues.


I have been using a "lower quality" Stewie 32 gigs thumb drive that I got from eBay for 4 bucks (shipped!). so far is working flawlessly


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

peds48 said:


> I have been using a "lower quality" Stewie 32 gigs thumb drive that I got from eBay for 4 bucks (shipped!). so far is working flawlessly


Guess you've been lucky.

There were plenty of folks who had reported losing transcoded recordings and also experienced lockups with GenieGo using cheaper USB thumb drives...but YMMV.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Correction, my Stewie is a 16GB. 32GB is the total memory including the thumb drive

http://www.officemax.com/technology/drives-memory-storage/hard-drives-usb-drives/usb-flash-drives/product-prod4200120?cm_mmc=Googlepla-_-Technology-_-Drives%20and%20Memory%20and%20Storage-_-Hard%20Drives%20and%20USB%20Drives&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=23464181


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

Will USB 3.0 hard drives work with the GenieGo, or just older USB 2.0 devices?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Haven't tried one, but typically 3.0 devices will work on slower ports but at the slower speed.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

BMWBig6 said:


> Will USB 3.0 hard drives work with the GenieGo, or just older USB 2.0 devices?


Though it should work, you may not want to have a ton of content on the GenieGo. It causes more management time (deleting stuff you've watched on the telly, having stuff roll off due to 30 day limitation). Of course it's diff. strokes, but that's a consideration for some.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just a clarification, programs don't 'roll off' of GG after 30 days. Only on the client.


----------

